# Ran across this online today



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Center for International Maritime Security


Fostering the Discussion on Securing the Seas.




cimsec.org




Center for International Maritime Security

About Us / Membership

The Center for International Maritime Security (CIMSEC) is a 501(c)3 non-partisan non-profit that publishes reader submitted content on international maritime security. CIMSEC was formed in 2012 and as of 2021 has 20 international chapters and over 3,000 members and subscribers in 60 countries. CIMSEC does not take organizational positions and encourages a diversity of views in the belief that a broad range of perspectives strengthens our understanding of the challenges and opportunities in the maritime domain. 

Mission

To build a global community of professionals, academics, and forward thinkers from a variety of fields who wish to further international maritime peace and security through an exchange of ideas and the rigor of critical thought and writing.

CIMSEC pursues this mission through internet forums, collaborating with similarly motivated organizations, sponsoring and hosting events, developing publications, and connecting individuals.

Diversity & Inclusion

The ‘I’ is for International.

CIMSEC has no physical location. There is no office or headquarters, just dedicated volunteers from many backgrounds. If you are writing, speaking on or listening to one of our podcasts, attending one of our events, or reading our articles, CIMSEC is YOU.

The “I” in CIMSEC stands for International, which can imply many things, but to us it indicates our passion for creating an inclusive platform for discussion and exchange which celebrates diverse identities, perspectives, views, voices, languages, backgrounds, and experiences. It implies our shared dependence on and responsibility for the maritime domain. Diversity and inclusion are the core principles shaping the way we build our teams, work together, and create a global and multicultural forum to foster the discussion on securing the seas.

We are currently accepting membership applications here.

The opinions and views expressed on this website are those of the authors alone and are presented in their personal capacity. They do not necessarily represent the views of their parent institution U.S. Department of Defense, the U.S. Navy, any other agency, or any other nation’s government.


----------

